
Ask HN: Where do you live? - csswizardry
I’m interested to know where fellow HN users live. I get the feeling that there’s a large US presence here, but I would love to learn a little more about where in the world folks are.<p>- - -<p>Rules:<p>1. Do a Find (Ctrl&#x2F;Cmd+F) for the three letter code of the airport nearest to where you live (e.g. <i>LBA</i>).<p>1.a. If you find your airport, upvote it.<p>1.b. If not, add it (e.g. <i>LBA: Leeds Bradford, UK</i>).<p>2. Just for fun, comment on your location with some interesting and&#x2F;or fun facts about the place. We can use this as an excuse to learn some things!<p>3. I’m guessing that the higher upvoted the airport, the most users we have in that location.<p>4. Upvote this thread for reach.<p>- - -<p>Why airport? I guess there’d be a lot of ambiguity and contention if people were to list their own cities (someone might live <i>near</i> San Francisco, but might not actually identify as being from there). Plus it will give us a cleaner and smaller data set than if people were to just list anywhere and everywhere.
======
protomyth
DVL: Devils Lake, ND

// technically K8J7 is closer

------
4e1a
SGF: Springfield, Missouri, USA

------
kodikodytis
GVA: Geneva, Switzerland

------
pablosanta
ASU: Asuncion, Paraguay.

------
csswizardry
LBA: Leeds Bradford, UK

~~~
csswizardry
The UK’s second biggest district by population[1], Leeds is also home to the
world’s first ever moving image[2]!

1\. [http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-
arts-33198686](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-33198686)

2\.
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_English_districts_by...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_English_districts_by_population#More_than_500.2C000_inhabitants)

------
RightMillennial
ORD: Chicago, IL, US

------
Artlav
SVO: Moscow, Russia

~~~
Artlav
Big ass city on seven hills, one of the top 10 most expensive cities by
housing costs, got an excellent public transit system and horrible traffic
(it's rare to get somewhere faster by car than by subway unless it's sunday).

The other three airports are DME, VKO and BKA.

------
petercooper
HUY: Humberside, UK

------
cpr
PIT

------
Safety1stClyde
NRT

